# Sheetweb in the dew



## padkison (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## robo mantis (Oct 19, 2006)

wow is that at your house?


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2006)

Those are really neat. Especially when covered in dew.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 20, 2006)

there's something like this in my garden in the UK, although on a smaller scale. is a very strange looking spider, looks like a miniature version of the ones that are commonly sold at bug fairs.

i was wondering is there an actual pattern to the webbing at the top there?

spider webs by spiders on drugs - http://cannabis.net/weblife.html

http://www.amphetamines.com/benzedrine-spider.html

http://www.biopsychiatry.com/chloralhydrate.html

http://cannabis.net/drug-webs.html


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2006)

Beautiful web, thanks for sharing.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2006)

lol johnald


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 21, 2006)

found this site about web construction -

http://www.conservation.unibas.ch/team/zsc...dergallery.html


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 18, 2007)

following up the spiders on drugs links...

check this streaming video clip out - http://my.break.com/media/view.aspx?ContentID=203066

probably nsfw :lol:


----------

